# Samba 3.0.7 NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE [SOLVED]

## leo

Hi all,

after upgrading Samba to version 3.0.7 from 3.0.4-r1 I can no more connect to the Windows shares. Trying to access the shares with smbclient instead of Konqueror I get

```

session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE

```

What is the matter?

Thank you

Leo

----------

## leo

Simply a problem of Samba configuration...

Leo

----------

## Wyckliff

I'm having a similar problem, but my setup could be different.  I followed a couple of HOWTOs to set up Samba 3.0.7 and MIT-KRB5 to authenticate against the ADS.  

This is from Samba.org: http://us4.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/pam.html

These are shorter HOWTOs along the same lines:

http://asia.cnet.com/enterprise/netadmin/printfriendly.htm?AT=39081966-39035505t-39000223c

http://www.netadmintools.com/art172.html

```
Using short domain name -- REALM

Joined 'CLIENT' to realm 'REALM'

```

kinit user@REALM works, klist -e shows 

```
Etype (skey, tkt): DES cbc mode with RSA-MD5, ArcFour with HMAC/md5 
```

, which I hear des-cbc-md5 is indeed what you want.  I modified my pam.d/system-auth file: 

```
auth       sufficient   /lib/security/pam_winbind.so try_first_pass
```

and I have verified logins using ADS passwords succeed.  Both of the last two referrenced HOWTOs mention that you can now pass the -k flag to smbclient to have it use your ticket instead of prompting you for your password, but this is what I get instead:

```
smbclient -k //machine/share

session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE

```

Do you have any suggestions?

Thanks.

----------

## piero

i have the same problem trying to connect with a mac os x machine (samba 2.2.3a)

just cant get it to work.. connecting to windows servers is no problem  :Sad: 

[edit: windows machines are able to connect to the os x server .. just my smb tools do not work  :Sad: 

----------

## BennyP

ok the title of this thread says it's solved, but I don't see a solution. The links in the above post are gibberish to me

. I am experiencing this error when I run smbclient -L localhost, as well I cannot connect to my samba shares from my mac os x machine.

----------

## zouk

 *BennyP wrote:*   

> ok the title of this thread says it's solved, but I don't see a solution. The links in the above post are gibberish to me. 
> 
> I am experiencing this error when I run smbclient -L localhost

 

I had the same problem, following I found in the forums helped:

```
useradd samba

smbpasswd -a samba 
```

And leave the password empty. After that try "smbclient -L localhost"

zouk

----------

